
What you’re missing out on on App.Net - O Mr Speaker - bunsenhoneydew
http://www.mrspeaker.net/2012/08/20/what-youre-missing-out-on-on-app-net/
======
briandear
I don't seem to be missing anything. By the way, where are all these ads on
Twitter I keep hearing about? I'm not seeing them on my native Twitter client
for Mac.

I'm not really convinced that Twitter is so terrible. Some developers are mad,
sure, but as a user not developing on the Twitter API, I don't see what the
big deal is. Am I supposed to be angry that tweets will now have to be
consistent across third party tools? Am I supposed to be furious that some
developer out there is going to have to limit API calls? I'm not sure I care.
I don't develop for Twitter (other than letting users log in with their
Twitter accounts,) so I fail to see why the whole community seems up in arms.

I'm not sure what I'm supposed to be pissed off about that I'd need to spend
$50 (as just a user!) or $100 as a developer to get on App.net. Heck, the
Apple developer program is $99 -- I'm certainly the level of documentation,
support (and profitability) of being on App.net won't even come close to what
the App Store puts in my pocket every month. App.net charging $100 for
developers to build apps on a nearly mythological platform with just several
thousand users. They're putting the cart way before the horse. Get the users
THEN start charging developers (if that's your model.) Why am I going to
invest time developing for a platform that has no assurance that it won't be a
total bust?

If it's just an infrastructure "platform" thing, with practically zero general
public users, then why wouldn't I just develop using my own platform?

I have lots of questions and all the answers seem to point to a giant scam.
There's a reason major investors haven't tried to invest in this project. No
users, a business model that doesn't scale and a nebulous value proposition..

Still, I hope those App.net gents do something productive with everyone's
money. I fear that they're going to have a hard time getting new users on the
platform after this initial burst of enthusiasm. The whole thing smells a
little like a circle jerk to me.

